# Tzanck smear



## calexander1265 (Dec 23, 2011)

My doctor is performing the Tzanck smear in the office and we are trying to figure out how we can bill for the procedure.  He is making the smear on the slide, applying the stain, examining the slide under the microscope and dictating a report.  It seems this should be an 88161 but a CLIA number is needed to bill this code.  So how or what can I code so my doctor is compensated?


----------

